# Audi Driver Awards 2012



## Wallsendmag

The nominations for the Audi Driver Annual Awards 2012 have now opened.

http://www.autometrix.co.uk/orderforms/adivoteform.html

The TTOC has done fantastically well over the years in these awards, winning both the Best Club Events award in 2011, as well as the Michelin Special Award as the organisation doing most for it's members!

The TTOC will be there at the award event in October 2012, and we want to go one better than last year when we picked up two awards!!

When you think about all the TTOC offers, including the club magazine AbsoluTTe, regular meetings and events, club merchandise, and the very well received club track sessions at Audi Driver International 2011, it's clear that our members get fantastic value for money!

We'd like all members to take the time, and vote for the TTOC in as many categories as possible.

We'll have further information later this year regarding our plans for Audi Driver International, so please look out for more information in an upcoming issue of AbsoluTTe!


----------



## trev

Done


----------



## T3RBO

Voted


----------



## j8keith

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] Done


----------



## malstt

Done.  8)


----------



## phope

Done


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Done


----------



## davelincs

Done


----------



## londonblade

Done!


----------



## Poole Audi

You know you have our support...

I'll ping an email out to our TT owners towards the end of the month asking them to vote.

Good luck!


----------



## BrianR

Done - good luck guys


----------



## Nem

Poole Audi said:


> You know you have our support...
> 
> I'll ping an email out to our TT owners towards the end of the month asking them to vote.
> 
> Good luck!


That is very appreciated indeed. Thank you!

I'm sure we can return the favour from the forum members with the dealer award categories 

Nick


----------



## Stueyturn

Done


----------



## Poole Audi

Nem said:


> Poole Audi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know you have our support...
> 
> I'll ping an email out to our TT owners towards the end of the month asking them to vote.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> That is very appreciated indeed. Thank you!
> 
> I'm sure we can return the favour from the forum members with the dealer award categories
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Haha! Well that would be appreciated!

We cracked the 'Centre for Events' category last year, but it was tight between us and Swindon.

Hopefully we'll see the TTOC at our first event of the year - Sunseeker Rally: http://********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=261706


----------



## Charlie

Done 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Is there a thread up yet for the event itself ?
Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag

V6RUL said:


> Is there a thread up yet for the event itself ?
> Steve


Give us a chance to get EvenTT 12 out of the way first lol


----------



## neilc

Voted


----------



## marcelloTTc

Done :wink:


----------

